# Rod Tubes Installation



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

I'm wanting to add tubes to my CS TO protect rod tips. This is what I have to work with. What have you used for inserts, and how did you mount them? I need to add 2, and the area they will go into is a storage area where I have some spare tackle and life jacket.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

Planning on these in the next week or so. You can also just use pvc drain pipe but its heavier and more work to make if nice.









Custom Rod Tubes


Custom Rod Tubes Custom Rod Tubes can be used in many applications Great for tight areas, gunwale mounts, and narrow boxes. Rod Tubes Available in Oval and Round Shapes Oval tubes with flanges available in 2.5" and 3.0" (large dimenstion of oval) Round tubes with flanges available in 2.24" and...




thmarinesupplies.com





And









Rod Tube End Flanges - T-H Marine Supplies


Fishing Rod Tube Ends - Organize and Protect Tapered Inside to Protect Rod Tips Use with T-H Marine rod tubes or PVC pipe Construct custom rod tubes for any application Mount your rod storage tubes in any compartment or bulkhead Flanges also serve as bulkhead passages for wires and hose Rod Tube...




thmarinesupplies.com


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

TH Marine has some tubes and flanges. But man, their website is hard to narrow down exactly what needs to be ordered.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

Sublime said:


> TH Marine has some tubes and flanges. But man, their website is hard to narrow down exactly what needs to be ordered.
> [/QUOTE


Yes it is.
Hard to imagine the thinking behind it.


----------



## Ricky Wolbert (Oct 27, 2019)

I have same skiff and deck and need to add tubes also , one day while in a sporting goods store i seen GOLF CLUB tubes , already flared and cheap . just an idea.???


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Ricky Wolbert said:


> I have same skiff and deck and need to add tubes also , one day while in a sporting goods store i seen GOLF CLUB tubes , already flared and cheap . just an idea.???


I've seen and thought about that too. They look to be the right size and as you said have the flared end. How would you mount and support one?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I already had holes for rods on my boat, you could easily drill holes with a hole saw that you can get at Harbor Freight. There was no protection for fly rods just holes. So I got some PVC and glued the ends to the holes from inside the front hatch. I supported those tubes with cypress wood blocks that where glued in. They've been there over 8 years with life vest, anchor and stuff in there
I hope this helps I can post pictures if needed


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

I'm looking into these








90degree flush mount rod holders. They are 1-1/2 inch I.D., but only 8in long, but I think that's long enough for my needs. About 25 bucks per 2 on Amazon.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I tried the golf club tubes years ago on one of my skiffs... they didn't hold up well (very thin walled tubes that had a nice steel ring inside the flared end - You can guess how that worked out. 

Some years back (before manufacturers started offering nicely done tubes with flared ends or flanges out of PVC)... We simply chose the size thin wall PVC tube we needed (a bit bigger is better from my experience) -then drilled a matching diameter hole the right sized hole saw - and epoxied the tube in place where it went through the bulkhead or partition... No need for the slightest support since the tube pushes up against the gunnels as the hull sides taper into the bow... Very simple, flush mounted, will never cause a problem - but no flange for a finished look... We always made the tubes about one or two inches longer than the longest rod that would be used when the rod was in the rod rack (and used fly rods for the measurement even if that boat would never be used for fly fishing... )

In the more than 30 years my old Maverick has been running - those same rod tubes have never needed a bit of maintenance...


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

And we're done!


----------



## Ricky Wolbert (Oct 27, 2019)

fishnpreacher said:


> And we're done!
> View attachment 200418
> View attachment 200419


Perrrrrfect


----------



## Edziu (Nov 4, 2021)

fishnpreacher said:


> I'm looking into these
> View attachment 199411
> 
> 90degree flush mount rod holders. They are 1-1/2 inch I.D., but only 8in long, but I think that's long enough for my needs. About 25 bucks per 2 on Amazon.


They look good! However they are short. You did say you are only concerned with the tips though.

I just installed irrigation pipe, which comes in 10 ft lengths, as it is much thinner than plumbing pvc, so it bends easier. I also made Starboard brackets and glued them down with CCA 6105, which is designed for HDPE, which is what Starboard is made from. The 3 tubes extend to very close to the bow. I glued then all together with pvc cement.


----------



## Edziu (Nov 4, 2021)

fishnpreacher said:


> And we're done!
> View attachment 200418
> View attachment 200419


Very nice!


----------

